# Help me to locate



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

*THE WORD IS NOW OUT!*​
I am hoping with the help of my fellow forum members I can find a Life-Like "BUIDEMS" McDonalds No s369k

It doesn't need to be an unopened box because I want it for a layout. Hovwer, complete and unbroken is what I am looking for. Having the box and/or instruction is a plus but not important.

Thanks!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's one on ebay- http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-ho-sca...469676?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f21d3d22c


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those generally go for big bux! They were a very short run, and if I recall correctly, most were pulled off the Dept. store and hobby store shelves due to trademark issues with McD's. The bulk of the model kit is available as a Freezee Queen, but you'd have to make your own golden arches and sign. Sadly, only one is listed on the bay right now, and by a seller we all love to hate, and it's IMHO way over priced. If the McD's is a must have, I'd bite the bullet and try for the one Harold posted up. The last new in box Lifelike kit sold for over 172.00 shipped! 


Here's an alternative kit: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-Mc...889400?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item5aedd00438

and http://www.ebay.com/itm/3634-Vollme...216592?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4d08a07a50

Be forewarned with this one!!!!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/McDonalds-H...151266?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item460c8b1162 
This one is not HO scenery. It's a ceramic light up. It might be close to scale, but the listing is rather deceptive by the pix.


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw the Life-like one on ebay. It has a hole in the base in ther interior and missing umbrella stand. Not in good shape.
The Vollemer models are too modern in building style. I am looking fot the 50's 60's style bulding.
The ceramic well it's ceramic, right era, just not quite right in scale. And did I say it's ceramic? LOL

Has to be a Life-Like "Buildems" Mcdonalds.

Don't give up keep looking!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice to know we can still be of service.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

How bout this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...1365&item=390455381365&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Cancel last transmission,they lied.
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll help you find it..........Look on ebay. Last one sold for about 169.00. good luck


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/rare-ho-sca...469676?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f21d3d22c


----------

